
Most Important Penetration Testing Commands Cheat Sheet for Linux Machine - adamnemecek
https://techincidents.com/important-penetration-testing-cheat-sheet/
======
krackers
Isn't this just general unix-fu? What's pentesting specific here?

~~~
turbografx16
Yeah that was the general consensus when this was posted on Reddit, too.

------
snvzz
protip: If you need this cheatsheet, you shouldn't be doing pentesting.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
The bar gets lower and lower these days...

~~~
rando444
I dunno, I've never met someone that does pen-testing for a living that wasn't
extremely good at their job.

I'm sure those people exist, but this article isn't proof of anything other
than that someone can make a webpage and put some words on it.

------
eltoozero
See also: A Sysadmin's Unixersal Translator (ROSETTA STONE) OR What do they
call that in this world?[0]

[0]: [http://bhami.com/rosetta.html](http://bhami.com/rosetta.html)

------
gwillz
Confused as to why this is titled for pen-testing. Where's /var/log/btmp and
nmap?

------
erAck
So this is what pen-testers need to know when getting paid to pen-test foo. Do
not trust anything that claims security because of being "extensively pen-
tested".

------
natecavanaugh
I see so much overlap between these commands and what's available on Unix
systems in general, such as macOS, it'd be nice to see which ones are
available cross-platform, and which are Linux specific.

Also, it would be a bit more useful if this article actually explained _how_
these would be useful for penetration testing.

------
jftuga
Wow. nmap is not listed.

~~~
thesmallestcat
Expected a bunch of nmap commands, got `echo 8.8.8.8`.

